# Curly vs flat-leaf Parsley



## larry_stewart (Feb 12, 2018)

I was just curious when you would choose one over the other ( if at all).

If Im making something cold like Tabouli, I prefer the curly Parsley because  I feel that its physical texture helps " Fluff up" the salad.

If Im cooking something hot or just garnishing, I have no preference at all.

In the garden, I prefer the flat leaf because its easier to wash ( the dirt washes off easier than the curly variety).

Just Curious ,

Larry


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2018)

I only buy flat leaf (sometimes also called Italian) parsley.


----------



## blissful (Feb 12, 2018)

Larry are you deciding on which seeds to buy for this summer? That's where I am right now, curly versus flat. Maybe I'll grow both and do a taste test with them. Seeds seeds seeds, never enough seeds, or garden space.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 12, 2018)

Since 95% of the recipes I use it in call for Italian parsley, I only ever buy the flat leaf variety.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2018)

I only use flat-leaf parsley, although I like your idea of using the curly variety for certain things.

DH cleaned out the herb garden and yesterday and found two parsley plants in pretty good shape (they had been buried by leaves). I imagine I'll have tons coming up from seed pretty soon.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 12, 2018)

Only flat leaf for me.


I don't care for the taste or texture of curly


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 12, 2018)

Curly and flat leaf doesn't have the same exact flavour, for Tabouli, I prefer the flat leaf kind because that is the common parsley in that area.  For Swedish food or Scottish I go for curly.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 12, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> If Im making something cold like Tabouli, I prefer the curly Parsley because  I feel that its physical texture helps " Fluff up" the salad.


It's interesting you mention that, because my favorite Lebanese restaurant also uses curly parsley in their tabouli. To be perfectly honest, I've never really thought about it. But maybe it's for that reason: it gives the appearance of taking up more space and they can make the portions smaller. Just a thought. In any case, they make really good tabouli, so maybe there's also a flavor aspect to it.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't think Ive ever had tabouli made with curly parsley.  I would definitely notice that ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2018)

For me, flat leaf for flavor, curly for pretty garnish.  I've grown both, and flat leaf just tastes better to me.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 12, 2018)

blissful said:


> Larry are you deciding on which seeds to buy for this summer? That's where I am right now, curly versus flat. Maybe I'll grow both and do a taste test with them. Seeds seeds seeds, never enough seeds, or garden space.



I have grown both in the past. I am not a big fan of parsley in cooking, in general, but Italian flat leaf was better at flavoring food, while curly makes a prettier garnish, IMO. But, as I said, I don't think parsley adds much to the party, either way. 

CD


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I have grown both in the past. I am not a big fan of parsley in cooking, in general, but Italian flat leaf was better at flavoring food, while curly makes a prettier garnish, IMO. But, as I said,* I don't think parsley adds much to the party, either way. *
> 
> CD




Parsley is high in some vitamins and minerals.  I grow several flat leaf parsley plants for the nutritional value alone.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 12, 2018)

bethzaring said:


> Parsley is high in some vitamins and minerals.  I grow several flat leaf parsley plants for the nutritional value alone.



Well, that IS something. I don't mind parsley in foods -- it is not like cilantro, which is easy to love or hate. It is kind of neutral to me. 

Growing parsley in North Texas is interesting. It will wilt a lot in the mid day heat, and bounce right back with a little water and cooler evening temperatures. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't think the flat leaf has the intense flavor of curly parsley so I only buy or grow the curly.  Once again, opinions vary. 
I save and freeze the stems as they have as much flavor as the parsley itself. The stems are great to throw in with the veggies when making stock.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I don't think the flat leaf has the intense flavor of curly parsley so I only buy or grow the curly.  Once again, opinions vary.
> I save and freeze the stems as they have as much flavor as the parsley itself. The stems are great to throw in with the veggies when making stock.


I do the same, although since I let my parsley go to seed every year, I usually have much more than I can use [emoji38]


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2018)

Another vote for flat leaf for eating, curly for garnish.

Besides nutritional value and its taste, parsley is good to add to dishes with a lot of garlic. It helps kill garlic breath.

Those little bad breath pills - I forgot the name - are often made with parsley oil.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 12, 2018)

I buy whatever looks nicer, fresher and bigger...Flat leaf seems to have more stock and is a bit harder to handle, but I like the more robust flavor/texture


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 13, 2018)

I doubt that I have purchased curly parsley in 10 years.. 
No particular reason, other than, I just like flat leaf (Italian) parsley..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 15, 2018)

It me, IMHO anyways, Curly Parsley has a profound, pungent flavor that I'm not fond of.  
My Dad would make us eat our 'garnish' or Curly Leaf Parsley when we went to an Italian restaurant - I suppose so that it would neutralize the garlic perfume in the car ride home.
I have only bought Flat Leaf or Italian Parsley, as well as grown it.
If there's just the Curly in the supermarket (when I need some), I just skip it in that recipe.
I'm on board with saving the stems for stock, I freeze them in a zip top baggie, along with the ends of Onions, Celery and Carrots.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm reading Mark Kurlansky's "The Last Fish Tale" about Gloucester, MA.  There are a lot of Sicilian immigrants in Gloucester.  Here's a line from Paolo Ciaramitaro's (who immigrated when he was 12) favorite pasta recipe:

_Chop Italian Parsley - "Italians don't use that curly garbage."_

  So now you have it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> *I buy whatever looks nicer, fresher and bigger.*..Flat leaf seems to have more stock and is a bit harder to handle, but I like the more robust flavor/texture


If they both look good, I'll get Italian, flat leaf parsley for cooking. If I'm going to be chopping much by hand, then curly parsley. I find it easier to chop nicely. I'm not sure, but I thin the flat leafed one seems to have a bit more flavour.

I planted parsley about 10 years ago and the following year, so now I get some every year. It was flat leaf parsley, but it seems to be getting a bit curly the past year or two.


----------

